# All I wanted was a dogie or two......



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

And ended up with these. I went to LBI to check out Fish Heads since they are sponsering the KJS Memorial. Really only wanted to spend some quality time with my 3 yr old Jonah and let him see a shark up close. I picked up 3 bunker and went to one beach and got booted off since it was a "non-fishing" beach. ( Gotta love Jersey rules). Already got the pass for the day for my wife and I so I had to move everything to the only street fishable. Fairly POed I set up with little expectation and cast out one rod. Swimmers were 40 yrds to my left and a Jetty 40 yrds to my right. There were a half dozen or so guys fishing the pocket. Bait sat about 45 minutes while I showed Jonah sand fleas and we made some sand castles. Rebaited and set up my other rod. Casted both out and before I could get back to playing the reel started screaming. Beached this 33" Gator.









Baited back up and back to playing in the sand. Missed three pickups before getting this 31"









After releasing the second gator I waited at the waters edge for two yahoos who drifeted out of the swimming area and were bogie boarding directly in front of me about 20 yrds shy of where I was droping my chunk. After 10 minutes of waiting and stareing I let one rip about 15 feet next to the guy closest to my hole. and the life guard finally wistled him back. I put the rod in the holder and just turned around for a minute then took a peak at the tip just in time to see the bump bump ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. Bowed up into something nice. Right away I knew it was a bigger fish cuz I had drag set at 13lbs and she peeled off a good 30 yrds before I stopped her. After a minute or two my wife shaid she could hear me giggle as I relised what I had. Ten minutes later I turned around with my fish I just beached with a crowd of applause. 43"


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

As nice as striper tastes we had a 8hr ride back home to Nawth Cakilaki and it was one of the best feeling I had to let her go with everyone watching. And answering the questions as to why I spent so much time putting her back and why didn't I keep her. Took the time to make sure she was healthy enough to not feed the sharks, and she went back cuz she is gonna make me more fish to catch in the future. 










Put your finger in there buddy!!!!! Oh and take a good look at my wifes photography skills. She really knows how to improve a picture with good backdrops.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

I'd say you had a perfect day with your family. Thanks for the excellent report and the great pics.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Great work, Man!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*nice report*

can't beat a day of pullage, sandcastles with the little one, the wife and eye candy  . it is reasurring to see that big chompers and linesiders are not to afraid of swimmers. I was worried of fishing to close to swimmers In Deleware last weekend. Live and learn. 

Nice fish. Glad to see you took the time to relase the rock properly. Kudos!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Geat job gilly*

Great fish. What a way to spend the day. I feel your pain when it comes to non fishing beaches. Some of the best spots in Cape May are non fishing beaches. They don't really say anything unless alot of guys set up. You can't fish during the day when the beach is packed but you can go afterwards when everyone is gone but then ya have to be off the beach by dark.


----------



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

Thats awesome Gilly, congratulations.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

nice report! great pics!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Awesome report. It looks like a nice time with th kid.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice pictures,

That Island is great for fishing.

Member
Hudson River Fishermen's Association
Seaside Heights Fishing Club
Sea Girt Surf Kings
Saltwater Anglers of Bergen County
Ocean Grove Fishing Club
NJ Beach Buggy


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

congrats on a great day at the beach. best report i've read in a while. maybe the state does know something about picking out the locations of the best fishing beaches? probably not.


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice Gilly!
And people swim out there with them choppers!
Nice bass too.

Steve


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

gilly,
been fishing LBI for years and haven't picked up a beast yet. my day is coming though. where where you fishing? 
good catch and tight lines.

db77


----------



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

Gilly, were you in close or were you casting far out?? I'm guessing in close.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

C'mon DJ you should know me by now everything is far out. I will toss my baits as far as I can 90% of the time. There were guys just to my right fishing close in and they were getting pissed I was the only one hooking up. Wonder why fellas. Distance is another tool everyone should learn if they want to catch fish. Anyone can flick it in the trough. But If you cant toss far you miss alot of fish.


----------

